# SD Card Error on Lumix LX1



## benjyman345 (May 23, 2011)

Hello,

I am asking this question on behalf of someone else who has a Leica Lumix LX1 digital camera.

They took the SD card out of the camera and went up to the camera store to get them printed but the store was not reading the card. The camera and computer also could no longer recognise, read or format the card.

They bought a new SDHC card which did not work and same issue camera and computer (card reader) won't recognise or read. 
I did a google search to discover that the LX1 does not support HC type SD cards so I thought that solved the problem.

I put an old 64mb SD card into the camera and it works perfectly fine.

So I went out and bought a 2GB Sandisk Ultra SD card and made sure it was not a HC type card. This time the computer can recognise and read the card but when I insert it into the camera and take a snap and it starts writing to the card then says card error. Sometimes it also says Card Full or when I turn on the Camera Format Card - So i select yes but then it says card error.

What is going on and how do I get this card working or atleast get a card that I know will work?

Thanks


P.S. I just plugged the 64mb SD card into computer copied all photos and folders and pasted them onto the new 2gb card which was previous not working. This time the camera could read the photos and take/write photos onto the new card. However when I formated the card again in the camera and tried taking a photo it said card error.
Hmmmm??


----------



## flatflip (May 24, 2011)

I have a Panasonic Lumix ZS-6 w/ Leica lens. I bought it refurbished this year. It came with a 2 GB SD card (not HC). I was very disappointed when my Ridata Lightning 8GB card would not work (it was working fine in my D7000). It gave me the troubles you describe. It is now working with a Kingston 4GB HCSD. I have never tried taking the card to the store. I just plug it into my Macbook via a ¢69 card reader.

You may have to find a working card and don't take it to the store again. Look for a firmware update too.


----------



## benjyman345 (May 24, 2011)

flatflip said:


> You may have to find a working card and don't take it to the store again. Look for a firmware update too.



Unfortunately there is no firmware update. Maybe the camera only supports up to 1gb memory cards!?


----------



## benjyman345 (May 26, 2011)

Hi, Does anyone else have any thoughts.

What 'intrigues' me the most is the camera works perfectly fine with the 64mb card and when I put the 2gb card in it won't work unless I copy and paste the folders (DCIM, MISC...) from the old memory card onto the new memory card. Everytime I format the memory card it says card error and I have to copy and paste the folders again and it will start working perfectly fine until the card is formatted. 

Thanks.


----------

